# Use Internal Mic Instead of Headset Mic?



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Well recently I got some Skullcandy 50/50's which are GREAT what I paid (about $30) but there is one major issue, it uses Mic3. For those of you who don't know, there are two main types of headset Mic's: Mic1 (one button), and Mic3 (three buttons, vol+,-, pause). Android does not support Mic3 (at least most phones if not all) and it looks like that's what these have. The worst part is that because of the hardware, Android still thinks I am using a mic so it disables the internal mic but the headset mic doesn't do anything, therefor when I get a call I have to unplug my headphones and answer the phone - major pain! Does anyone know how to force disable the headset mic and ALWAYS use the internal? I have tried the headset toggle and toggle headset 2 widgets but neither worked. I have a DROID X running ICS (also tried this on GB) but I know this affects a lot of phones so I put it in Android general. Thanks in advance!

*I have been considering splicing my headphones and removing the mic, but I don't want to lost my warranty and these heaphone wires are so small these days its all but impossible to soldier them.


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

I always have that problem with my Thunderbolt too. Hopefully someone has a solution for us...



Dshoe said:


> Well recently I got some Skullcandy 50/50's which are GREAT what I paid (about $30) but there is one major issue, it uses Mic3. For those of you who don't know, there are two main types of headset Mic's: Mic1 (one button), and Mic3 (three buttons, vol+,-, pause). Android does not support Mic3 (at least most phones if not all) and it looks like that's what these have. The worst part is that because of the hardware, Android still thinks I am using a mic so it disables the internal mic but the headset mic doesn't do anything, therefor when I get a call I have to unplug my headphones and answer the phone - major pain! Does anyone know how to force disable the headset mic and ALWAYS use the internal? I have tried the headset toggle and toggle headset 2 widgets but neither worked. I have a DROID X running ICS (also tried this on GB) but I know this affects a lot of phones so I put it in Android general. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *I have been considering splicing my headphones and removing the mic, but I don't want to lost my warranty and these heaphone wires are so small these days its all but impossible to soldier them.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

